# Two Former Meat Bunnies in Eastern MA



## styxlethe (Aug 20, 2016)

I am looking for homes for the two former meat bunnies that I am fostering. Photos are attached to this message.

The New Zealand bunny is about 5lbs, probably around 6 months old. He is a very curious, very adventurous bun who for some reason really likes shoes. He will beg for pets and run in circles when he sees food coming.

The Californian is about 6lbs, probably around 9 months old. He is still very shy and hates the camera, but he is coming out of his shell a little more each day; recently, he discovered how to thump. He also loves oats and gets excited when he sees them coming.

Both are set to be neutered this week.


----------



## styxlethe (Sep 11, 2016)

Here are two videos of the boys:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X46-w4Hcu4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X46-w4Hcu4[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cZfFvS5NRA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cZfFvS5NRA[/ame]


----------

